# Pasta térmica o disipadora, conduce?



## ecotronico (Jun 10, 2014)

hola a todos!

mi duda/consulta es la siguiente:
la pasta térmica o disipadora, conduce la electricidad?

en wikipedia inglés habla de que si se aplica en exceso, pierde la capacidad de conducir, pero no especifica si es conductividad eléctrica o térmica.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_grease


----------



## chclau (Jun 10, 2014)

depende de la pasta, como dice la Wiki, ciertos tipos son levemente conductores de la electricidad pero cuando hablar de no aplicar mucho se refiere principalmente a que mucha pasta conduce mal termicamente


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 10, 2014)

Depende de la pasta. Las blancas no deberían conducir para nada, son aislantes pero de la corriente eléctrica. Y del calor, si es demasiado gruesa. Tiene que aplicarse lo mas fina posible, aunque eso nunca me preocupó: su función es la de rellenar las minúsculas  imperfecciones del disipador, no es que "ayuden a conducir el calor". Como la superficie donde se aplica el transistor o integrado nunca será exactamente plana, quedan intersticios con aire, que si es aislante del calor. Entonces se aplica la pasta para rellenar eso. Nada mas. Y al apretar el tornillo de sujeción el mismo integrado se encarga de eliminar lo sobrante. Por eso no me preocupo de la cantidad. Eso si, no poner de menos. Ahora bien, hay pastas que para mejorar su conductividad térmica le agregan polvos de metales (cobre, plata) y en esos casos pueden ser conductivas de la corriente. Para eso está la mica. Claro que en las PC no se usan tornillos y allí hay que fijarse que los elásticos estén bien y no flojos.


----------



## ecotronico (Jun 11, 2014)

entendí, actualmente estoy con pasta disipadora blanca, la más común.
la verdad es que no conduce la electricidad, solo el calor.
y solamente tiene un coeficiente de conducción del calor mejor que el del aire, como me decían.

muchas gracias por la aclaración de la duda.


----------



## Tachenk (Jun 11, 2014)

Hola, yo me cargue una grafica de PC de alta gama por esceso en la pasta termica, la que contiene plata que si es conductiva electrica, asomo una pequeñisima cantidad por un lateral, tocando varios contactos entre si del chip y con la placa.
Conectarla y quedar muerta , es todo uno.. 
Desde entonces, prefiero quedarme corto que me sobre.


----------



## EKON (Jun 11, 2014)

las pastas como la Arctic silver conducen la electricidad pero son unas de las mejores 
solo tienes que tener cuidado al aplicarla


----------



## kuroro16 (Jun 12, 2014)

Algunas conducen otras no, ya las usaras según la aplicación. Si no sabes si tú pasta es conductor electrico comprate estas micas que son precisamente para aislar IC del disipador 
http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/category.asp?f=11&sf=133&c=1180


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 12, 2014)

Lo importante no es la conductividad eléctrica, sino la térmica. Ya que aplicándola bien no debiera provocar ningún incidente.
He aquí un video, la observación que cabe es que se cubre el dedo con un pedazo de film evitando la natural absorción de la piel, porque de lo contrario, la cantidad de compuesto que tendría que usar sería mucho mayor. Y sabemos que el compuesto no es barato.
En cuanto a la diferencia con la grasa siliconada blanca, me remito a decir que los procesadores que vienen “Box” siempre vienen con una cantidad adecuada de la pasta gris y no de la blanca…Por algo será.
Saludos.


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 12, 2014)

La pasta gris que dices se aplica con máquina automática. ¿Tu tienes esa máquina? Te felicito.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 12, 2014)

No veo a que viene el comentario, la grasa siliconada blanca también podría aplicarse de ese modo. Y siendo mucho más barata, mayor razón para su uso masivo, pero esto no es lo que sucede.
Por otra parte el video justamente es de cómo aplicar la “gris”, sin necesidad de máquinas.
Saludos.
Pd:Estoy cayendo en la cuenta que hablamos de cosas distintas, en el caso de un integrado para audio o video, no es necesario utilizar este tipo de compuestos, pero voy a hacer una comparación entre una resistencia de un calefactor de cuarzo y una lamparita común (de filamento), la diferencia de velocidad con que encienden es notoria, y esto se debe al tamaño de la resistencia misma.
En el caso de los integrados de audio o video versus los microprocesadores, la analogía sería bastante similar porque teniendo en cuenta que en un microprocesador hay decenas de millones de piezas, y el tamaño de estas es definitivamente menor, su velocidad para calentarse será muy superior, entonces cada pequeña ventaja que pueda ofrecer una mejor pasta térmica, no debe desaprovecharse.
En síntesis, para audio o video (televisores), grasa siliconada; pero  para microprocesadores, la mejor pasta posible.


----------

